# Anyone use Final Approach Full Body Canadians?



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey guys, I may be in for a great deal on some Final Approach Full bodies. Though first, I want your opinions. Please be brutally honest and let me know everything you know, like or dont like about them. Thanks and hope to get some responses soon! -Kevin


----------



## Rauchj (Oct 5, 2005)

My buddy's and I got a good deal on some as well and we got 5 dozen. I think they look great but they do have a couple of problems. For one the heads are a pain to get on. As for the greeters and sentry's once you get the heads on they're not coming off, but the feeders are a different story. Once you do finally get them on, we had problems with them coming off throughout the season. Legs attach fairly easy.....
Overall though, if you get a good deal on them, I think they're a good looking decoy.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

they weigh 300 pounds apiece


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

TWEET SD said:


> they weigh 300 pounds apiece


LMFAO! :lol:

Short and sweet right Tweeter?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

we have a few, and i think they work great, except we've had a few problems with some if the heads breaking off at the attachment point, overall if you get a good deal on them, then they are worth it.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

> Short and sweet right Tweeter?


like a jack coke :beer: uke:


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Can you feel the actual 3-d effect of the feather molding, or is it just painted onto a flat surface?


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

yes they have a texture. If you get a good deal on them go for it.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I don't have a lot of experience with them but from what I remember the "texturing", or what have you, was nothing compared to say the GHG fullbodies. It seemed more like painting from what I remember. Correct me if I'm completely wrong though.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

FA's customer services rocks, so Id say get'em.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I haven't used them personally but I have a buddy that used them and he said that if you get them rained on a lot then the paint comes off and there ddone forever. They are not great, but will work in dry weather hunting :beer:


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Well there are good things and some bad things. Decisions Decisions!! I personally think they look alright and would be a good investment. Around here we dont hunt in the pouring rain, just sprinkles on most cloudy days. I hope that will be alright. Any more input guys? Thanks for all that I have gotten so far!


----------



## Big Ches (Feb 18, 2006)

I say you get 'em ya hillbilly and I'll show you how to call and kill them geese son! And quit running over them red squirrels damnit! I'm definitely in on some of those shells too. Talk to ya in the next day or so.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't get over how goofy their heads look. They are way to small for their bodies. Also their bodies are proportionally too long. Their feet are located right in the middle of this long body. All together it doesn't look at all anatomically correct. We used a couple dozen last year. My friends loved them I couldn't get past how goofy they look. They worked good for geese though I can't deny that. If you do your calculations though you will find that Avery's are cheaper.

We did have a really cool day hunting near town. We had a great day hunting shot two geese out of the first flock, then a single came in. It gave some clucks a long ways out so we ducked into the standing flax we were hiding in. It came in silently and after a couple minutes of no noise we looked up and it was feeding right along side a feeder Final Approach decoy. It could have been an advertisement for these decoys. 'Twas a shame to have to put that goose down. That day finished off with a pair of giants coming in and I doubled, taking both of them with one shot. I only had a single shot for that whole hunt because my Benelli was acting up. We still managed to all limit out.


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah, I have done calculations the whole week on every decoy deal. Yes you are definently right in the sense that greenheads would be cheaper, but I'm getting these final aproach full bodies for $200 a dozen brand new flocked! Doing your homework is definently a good thing.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You better take that deal or I will come beat you up. :lol: At those prices it doesn't even matter what people say about them I would buy them anyways. Good find!


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah, I have done calculations the whole week on every decoy deal. Yes you are definently right in the sense that greenheads would be cheaper, but I'm getting these final aproach full bodies for $200 a dozen brand new flocked! Doing your homework is definently a good thing.


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry it double posted that. Yeah I am excited that its a great deal, but heres the deal. I am getting a total of 6.5 dozen from the guy. I only want 5! So I am buying all of them and paying the damn $211 in shipping to get them here. Yeah do the math and thats a huge number! If anyone wants the dozen and a half, I might be able to sell them to ya. If i don't decide to keep all of them, which is most likely whats going to happen. I'm proud of myself for doing my homework!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow you are really updating the spread. When you decide which ones you are going to sell (feeders or sentries, etc.) post it up and I will talk to the goosebusters about maybe buying them.


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Alright. I'm not updating my spread, I am making my spread! All my life I lived by deer, turkey, rabbit and coyote hunting, this past year was my first year for waterfowl. Hunted hard all season and finally shot my first banded Canada 2 days before season ended! Another kid in our group also shot a band, total of 14 geese that day, 7 guys= limit!! Goosebuster, would you pay the shipping or look for a better deal. The way I look at it is that I am getting a killer deal and if I let this one go, I myself should be killed! what do you think?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You need to buy those decoys no matter what. You will only make money on this deal. If you must you can sell them on ebay for $300 a dozen. That is the price they go for. What do you want for this dozen and a half? Do you only want the price of shipping that you are paying?


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not sure how much I want for them yet, or if I am definently getting rid of them. I am just saying it's very likely. Yeah you're right that I need to buy these dekes no matter what, I think they are an awesome looking decoy. What all decoys do you and the goosebusters use? -Kev


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well we have a lot of Bigfoots from when they were the only full body to buy. I flocked the heads on all of them. We also have some Final Approach that we got a good deal on. Right now though we are only buying Avery's because they keep having sales on them at Cabelas. I got a bunch around Christmas for $200. We only buy feeders and lookers. I will talk to you about those final approach decoys in the future. Sorry I got to go though.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Well i got some FA's and took one out and beat the crap out of it and sprayed it with water and left it outside to freeze and it seems to still be like new.

Arent the averys made in china?

I got them for 210 a doz + 30 for ship


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

hey hoosier, nice to no there's another hoosier on here. I ended up buying the 5 DOZ flocked head FA's. I think they are great, they seem undestructable too. I will post pics today. -Kevin


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

FAs are made in China as well.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow after looking at them in the other thread Kevin...you got a great deal man...


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Pork Chop,
I know, i should have worded my post differently.  
I was curious because i didnt realize the FA's were, or i wouldnt have bought them. I like them but i try to only buy American. Although it is getting harder and harder with Wal mart forcing companies to China.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of FA's the heads seem a little to small in proportion their bodies, and the transisition from the color on the backs to the front is to much of a straight line, it doesn't look natural to me.


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

in the pictures online, yes the heads looked a little small. but once I got them, they look fine and once again, its a picture, the backs really arent that dark. the heads are nice and big on the dekes and I think they look great. although I agree the pictures were a little deceiving.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I have bought 4 of the sentry FA's and they look ok but i have to agree that there is not much blending from the backs to the breasts. A little blending would make them look alot better.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Are Bigfoots made in USA?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

They were, but now it looks like with there new decoys lines they might move to China to lower prices. They need to be able to compete again.


----------

